# Zune 30GB Yes!



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought the special ninty nine dollar thirty gig a B Microsoft Zune for my wife this Christmas 2007 and found it so far to be excellent! I bought the brown color so I guess that might be why the price was so low. The others equal to that were somewhere between one forty nine to two hundred dollar, if my memory serves me right. I bought these babe through Costco on line and they have a ninty day no questions asked return policy. I found Zune customer service to be excellent and their technical support very helpful. Oh, the brown color really looks nice. I hesitated at first due to the color but when we received it, it really was fine. Some threads I had read elsewhere noted that their glass screen had broken too easily, so far ours is fine, as we are prepping it for the wife for Christmas. Another bene on this tool is the fact that say you have a friend living next door or down the street and they also have a Zune, you may wirelessly send music back and forth to one another. I'd say it's roughly the same size or a little bigger than the IPOD but bought an arm band so that my wife can still run with it on herself. Had to buy if for it does pictures, music, multilingual capabilities, pod casts, videos and I believe television too. The clarity of the picture is outstanding. Be careful and buy the protective casing for this cool unit to protect it from potential drops. Check on the websites and see if they are still available at this ridiculously low price.

jtmj:
jump:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I bought 3, One from buy.com (brown) and 2 from Woot (black with free travel pack). Total for all 3 and the travel pack, about 275.

Had a little trouble getting one past the charger screen (see my blog post here: http://eugovector.libsyn.com/index.php?post_id=282856), but I love the storage capacity, especially for video podcasts with the nice, big screen. I had been watching those on a 2gb smartphone, but I could store more than a couple, and it was a pain to convert and load. Now the Zune software just does it for me.

I'm thinking I'll need to upgrade to the 80gb down the road, I'm already out of space.


----------

